# Little things I like about Spain



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Having my morning coffee on the terrace looking at the sun.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Being outside all day and people stopping for a chat!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The smell, the warm air, the dust, the space, the arid vegetation, the cicadas, the palm trees, the mountains...

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leaving home for lunch with friends at one thirty and getting back at nine thirty.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Being able to plan to do activities and not worry that the weather will scupper your plans due to rain , wind and cold.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sitting on the roof terrace spotting bee-eaters.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Living here.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Putting my head out of the bathroom window when I get up in the morning and seeing a square of blue, blue sky against the white of the patio walls.

Last night we had our Noche en Vela here, we got to climb up the bell tower of our largest church (never seen it open to the public before). Involved climbing 140 steps and scrambling/crawling through a tiny door about 4 feet high to access the final flight of stairs, but was worth it for the view. I often think this about old buildings, but how ever did craftsmen manage to construct such amazing structures without all the mechanical aids we have today? That church dates from the 17th century and the bell tower walls must have been over 3 feet thick, there were tiny windows set into it so you could see just how massive the walls are. I love living surrounded by so much history.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For me, it is the feeling of going back to my childhood. I was born in a small hamlet on the outskirts of a village in 1941. Everybody was warm and friendly and everybody helped everybody else. If you had a surplus of anything, you shared it with the others and vice versa. If a person (breadwinner or the wife) was ill and maybe had to go into hospital, others would muck in to ensure that that the family wanted for nothing, food would be provided and laundry done, etc. until the infirm person returned to fitness. Living in this village, we find that the locals are just like they were in my childhood and in fact we are currently overrun with the green frying peppers and tomatoes - figs get eaten before we are overrun! We received our first consignment of grapes yesterday (our main vine which was very old, has died and the newer ones aren't producing yet.)


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Pegging washing out and finding its dry before you have time for a coffee although in the winter it can be hanging on the line for days.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Neighbours knocking on the door to give you figs, bananas, grapes, and all sort of fruit and vegs.

Haven't bought any fruit and vegs for months now!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Living here means: tranquillity, peace, the view, the wildlife, the people, the school my son attends, our new friends (Spanish, Italian, Moroccan, Sudanese, Portuguese, Swedish, Norwegian, Danish, Dutch, English, French and American) which would never have happened in UK, well not for us, new writing adventures and helping folk via places like this forum....


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

How lovely to read about little things that give so much pleasure, and all individual. I do hope my neighbours bring me dates - I love them! I have seen many just dropped on the pavement from the trees - doesn't anyone collect them? I eat them with almonds. Yummy yummy.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

This link about sums it up: Ten things Spaniards do better than anyone else - The Local


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I love this thread! My list is a mile long. Right now I'm experiencing some of my favourite little things about Spain...

Puttering around my apartment with the sun bright in my windows, without it coming into my apartment to bake me in my apartment. I'm feeling the fresh breeze on my skin drifting from one end of the apartment to the other, while listening to the sounds outside my window of the church bells chiming, intermittent dogs barking, the lively to dull chatter from the neighbours in the streets, the neighbour's radio with soft Spanish music and an array of bird songs that I have never heard before. It's noon now; I'm anticipating the glorious food smells to start soon as the neighbours cook their lunches. 

Those are some of the little things in my neighbourhood in Spain that I love when just puttering around my apartment.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> This link about sums it up: Ten things Spaniards do better than anyone else - The Local


Especially "Work to live, not live to work". I've always believed that, and became increasingly out of step with friends and colleagues in the UK who define themselves by their jobs. No wonder I feel at home here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I like not having to maintain a real winter versus summer wardrobe. When it gets a bit chilly, just put on a blazer with your Tshirt jeans and sneakers.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

Tapas, paella, sangria and sunshine!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I like not having to maintain a real winter versus summer wardrobe. When it gets a bit chilly, just put on a blazer with your Tshirt jeans and sneakers.


I haven't worn a blazer since I left school! 

My winter and summer wardrobes are_ very_ different. Shorts or cotton skirts, sleeveless tops and flip-flops in summer; fleeces, woolly jumpers, thermal undies, tracksuit bottoms or pilates pants, and fur-lined slipper-boots in winter. Jeans come out when the temperature drops below 25º, winter or summer.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Especially "Work to live, not live to work". I've always believed that, and became increasingly out of step with friends and colleagues in the UK who define themselves by their jobs. No wonder I feel at home here.


I am unsure about what this means:confused2: I always think of working to live as being stuck in a low paid job with no prospects. Eg. Having to work extra hours to afford a holiday or put your kids through college.If everyone chose to work to live would there have been any great developments in the world, why study to be a Doctor, scientist etc. I always think the people who love their jobs and consider it a major part of their life are very fortunate, I have never been one of them but doing what you love and getting paid for it must be good.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> I am unsure about what this means:confused2: I always think of working to live as being stuck in a low paid job with no prospects. Eg. Having to work extra hours to afford a holiday or put your kids through college.If everyone chose to work to live would there have been any great developments in the world, why study to be a Doctor, scientist etc. I always think the people who love their jobs and consider it a major part of their life are very fortunate, I have never been one of them but doing what you love and getting paid for it must be good.


I got bored with my job very quickly. The more I ascended the promotion ladder the less necessary my presence seemed in the workplace, which suited me as I could give plenty of time to politics and trade union activities which prevented me from taking to drink..
Well, that, and the thought that if I stuck it out I would get a very generous final salary pension and a lump sum on retirement. Besides, I wasn't packing fish or stacking shelves, I liked my work colleagues and I was doing something socially useful and the salary was good.
So I agree with you in so much as that I worked to be able to live both during and after work, if you know what I mean. Work has given me a retirement income that we could both live on if Sandra had no other income.
What I see now though with my son, dil and friends is a set of well-paid people whose jobs have almost become their hobby. They enjoy their work, socialise with workmates and often talk about work-related subjects when relaxing. They are happy.
I think this is true of a lot of professional people.
There is a very good novel by David Lodge, 'Nice Work', well worth reading, a neat sharp satire on the academic /professional working life as against work in industry or commerce. It was a tv series ages ago with Hayden Gwynne and the chap whose name I can never remember but who reminds me of a bullfrog.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't choose anything specific but just been watching the cycle race and I would just like to be there this evening, in my favourite chiringuito with a crisp white wine and a plate of fritura de Malaga


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> It was a tv series ages ago with Hayden Gwynne and the chap whose name I can never remember but who reminds me of a bullfrog.


Warren Clarke?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> I am unsure about what this means:confused2: I always think of working to live as being stuck in a low paid job with no prospects. Eg. Having to work extra hours to afford a holiday or put your kids through college.If everyone chose to work to live would there have been any great developments in the world, why study to be a Doctor, scientist etc. I always think the people who love their jobs and consider it a major part of their life are very fortunate, I have never been one of them but doing what you love and getting paid for it must be good.


Well no, it doesn't mean being in a job you don't enjoy. I had a great job in a publishing company for 21 years and I loved it (at least until it got taken over by an American corporation which shall remain nameless). But it's still the means to an end. When I walk out the door at the end of the day my life is my own. I refused to check my emails while I was on holiday, or give HR my mobile number. These days that would probably be a disciplinary offence!

I hate it when the very first thing someone asks you when you're introduced at a party is "What do you do?" so they can categorise you in the appropriate social pigeon-hole. Now I can just say "whatever I fancy doing today".


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Interesting article, but those of us who live already new this, didn't we?

Spain is officially healthiest country to live in Europe


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Warren Clarke?


Yes, that's him.
I've just ordered a copy of the book from abebooks as I lent my first copy to someone who got killed in a road accident and it's not done to ask the widow for the return of a book...
Made me think about the poor guy.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

For us, a ten minute walk from the village, takes us into the peace and quiet of the country, where often the only sounds are the birds and the breeze.

The sky looks a more intense blue.

Somehow, the food tastes better.

The way the Spanish families all look after each other.


----------



## VannMyrum (Sep 25, 2014)

*Your Favorite Things About Living in Spain*

I attempted to find a thread along these lines but was unsuccessful (if someone knows of one, please direct me to it). My husband and I are moving down to southern Spain this week as he begins work with his new company in Gibraltar. Spain is just not a place that I have deeply researched. It was sort of a surprise when he got this offer and it felt right so we're going with it. There are certain things that I've come across that seem to fit pretty well for us (emphasis on family, the hours the Spanish keep, the weather, the food) but I was hoping that some of you might share what it is that made Spain the place for you. 

Vann


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My part of Spain is an isolated Atlantic island, far away from the hustle and bustle of Europe, here we have the unspoiled tranquility of the island plus the unique Canary Island culture and charm.

All to be enjoyed with the climate of eternal springtime.

When you are on Gibraltar look to the south west and give us a wave.

Enjoy your new life :fingerscrossed:


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Here in Valencia, the weather (well, except those sweaty summer months). Love being able to go out in a light jacket or no jacket for most of the year, eat outside for most of the year, no more vitamin D injections needed!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

VannMyrum said:


> I attempted to find a thread along these lines but was unsuccessful (if someone knows of one, please direct me to it).
> 
> Vann


Here's one:-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/754274-positives.html

I know there have been others, perhaps one of the Mods could help locate them if they have time?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

VannMyrum said:


> I attempted to find a thread along these lines but was unsuccessful (if someone knows of one, please direct me to it).
> 
> Vann


Srcoll down on this page and you will get to a section that brings up previous threads on similar subjects, Youll find some long threads there, with some very good posts.


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

Well I like the idea of all the fantastic little things posted over the last three pages, strangely enough, most not available in Wigan :rain:

but for me, I love the outside lifestyle. When in Spain, on one of may regular little trips, I like nothing better than walking for hours on a tapeos.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

They are quick to get their hazard lights on when traffic is slowing or building up in front. Gives good early warning to those approaching. 
This is the only positive aspect in relation to how the masses drive over here though:lol:.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

el romeral said:


> They are quick to get their hazard lights on when traffic is slowing or building up in front. Gives good early warning to those approaching.
> This is the only positive aspect in relation to how the masses drive over here though:lol:.


It is the norm among Spaniards and 'with-it' foreigners for the last person in the queue of traffic to use hazard warning lights and that role should be taken over by each succeeding last vehicle as the queue extends. It is also quite common for drivers when first perceiving a hazard ahead which might be obscured from the view of a following driver to flash the hazard lights a few times as a "Heads up"

It is a pity that these very useful uses of warning equipment are banned in the UK (unless they have woken up now).


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> It is the norm among Spaniards and 'with-it' foreigners for the last person in the queue of traffic to use hazard warning lights and that role should be taken over by each succeeding last vehicle as the queue extends. It is also quite common for drivers when first perceiving a hazard ahead which might be obscured from the view of a following driver to flash the hazard lights a few times as a "Heads up"
> 
> It is a pity that these very useful uses of warning equipment are banned in the UK (unless they have woken up now).



Both my husband and I put on our hazard warning lights in such circumstances - in Britain and in Spain. It's common sense if you have fast approaching vehicles that might not be aware of the slowing traffic or situation ahead.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> It is the norm among Spaniards and 'with-it' foreigners for the last person in the queue of traffic to use hazard warning lights and that role should be taken over by each succeeding last vehicle as the queue extends. It is also quite common for drivers when first perceiving a hazard ahead which might be obscured from the view of a following driver to flash the hazard lights a few times as a "Heads up"
> 
> It is a pity that these very useful uses of warning equipment are banned in the UK (unless they have woken up now).


Most do it in the UK. Truck drivers are the best. Didn't realise it was banned


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> It is the norm among Spaniards and 'with-it' foreigners for the last person in the queue of traffic to use hazard warning lights and that role should be taken over by each succeeding last vehicle as the queue extends. It is also quite common for drivers when first perceiving a hazard ahead which might be obscured from the view of a following driver to flash the hazard lights a few times as a "Heads up"
> 
> It is a pity that these very useful uses of warning equipment are banned in the UK (unless they have woken up now).


Is there an echo in here? :lol:


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Gazeebo said:


> Both my husband and I put on our hazard warning lights in such circumstances - in Britain and in Spain. It's common sense if you have fast approaching vehicles that might not be aware of the slowing traffic or situation ahead.


Yes, I think we are aware of this. My original comment was that, in my opinion, this practice is carried out more in Spain than maybe some other places.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

One of my favourite little things in Spain that is becoming more common the longer that I live here is when I'm out and about, and I randomly bump into neighbours, friends and family. I love that. That makes it feel like home.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> It is the norm among Spaniards and 'with-it' foreigners for the last person in the queue of traffic to use hazard warning lights and that role should be taken over by each succeeding last vehicle as the queue extends. It is also quite common for drivers when first perceiving a hazard ahead which might be obscured from the view of a following driver to flash the hazard lights a few times as a "Heads up"
> 
> It is a pity that these very useful uses of warning equipment are banned in the UK (unless they have woken up now).


I've always done it, I wasn't aware that it was ever banned. It certainly isn't now.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I've always done it, I wasn't aware that it was ever banned. It certainly isn't now.


I think it was some time in the 90s when it was suggested that the same was done in the UK and there were all sorts of shouts from various police forces that it was a misuse of them and therefore illegal. Hazard warning lights were only to be used when stationary.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> I think it was some time in the 90s when it was suggested that the same was done in the UK and there were all sorts of shouts from various police forces that it was a misuse of them and therefore illegal. Hazard warning lights were only to be used when stationary.


Sorry, that's not the case. When I took my driving test in the UK in 2007, I was told to put the hazard lights on to warn people behind as soon as I was aware of a hazard - regardless of whether I was still moving or not.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Something else I like about the part of Spain I am in at the moment - I can hang out my washing in the morning and it is usually dry. If not, I finish it off in the naya. In England at this time of the year, it could be hanging around for days and will not dry until it has been through the tumble-drier. Oh little things!


----------

